# PO Angeln im August



## karpfenjäger (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo kann mir jemand gute Tipps geben zum Wels angeln am PO im August.
Besser vom Boot aus oder vom Ufer welche Methoden welche Köder .
Ich geh zum ersten Mal runter bin da bei einem Camp in Porto Viro
Boje setzen oder mit echo vom Boot aus 
Hab zwar erfahrung mit Welsen am Necker aber ich denk mal am PO ist das schon was anderes also besten Dank im voraus 
Gruss MARTIN


----------



## peterle09 (17. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*

Hallo
Wenn Du in ein camp fährst, brauchst Du hier keine hilfe. Die übernehmen alles für dich.
Am Pö kommt es seehr drauf an wie das gewässer ausschaut.
Normalerweise ist ne Bojenmontage immer das besste aber am Po gibt es viiieeelll treibholz deswegen sage ich mal höre auf die Leute im Camp die kennen sich dort besser aus.
gruß Peterle


----------



## Freakadelle (17. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*

Ganz am Rande: Im August brauchst Du Mückenschleier und literweise Autan, sonst fressen Dich die Moskitos auf |uhoh:


----------



## Marlin1 (18. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*

Ja, Ja, da hast du recht, |gr: |gr: 

wer das nicht bedenkt  ...... :q :q :q :q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*

Jawoll .. nimm Dir am besten nen Kasten Autan mit !
Juli/August ist die härteste Mückenzeit dort !



			
				karpfenjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar erfahrung mit Welsen am Necker aber ich denk mal am PO ist das schon was anderes also besten Dank im voraus


Im übrigen sollte man schon wissen, wie der Fluss richtig heisst, in dem man seine Welse fängt 
*NECKAR* :m 

mfg
basti


----------



## Freakadelle (18. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*

Meridian, hier im Ländle wird der Neckar "Necker" ausgesprochen, von daher passts wieder


----------



## waldfee (18. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*



> *PO Angeln* im August


Also was du dabei fängst würde ich nicht essen!:v

Hach wie billig meine Wortspiele doch heute wieder sind...:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. April 2006)

*AW: PO Angeln im August*



			
				Freakadelle schrieb:
			
		

> Meridian, hier im Ländle wird der Neckar "Necker" ausgesprochen, von daher passts wieder


OKIDOKI .. man lernt nie aus 

Dann *MAXIMALES PETRI* Euch am Neckär |wavey: 

basti


----------

